

Writing and Programming, Crafts Worth Honing - mjrbrennan
http://www.martin-brennan.com/writing-programming-crafts-worth-honing/

======
afarrell
How do you change yourself to love writing if you are currently someone for
whom it feels futile and frustrating?

~~~
mjrbrennan
I found it hard to get into at first and I think that it's mostly the way you
go about it. Write about subjects you love, try different ways of writing
(e.g. I just started writing stories longform with pad and paper).

Most of all, I think you should write for yourself, not anyone else's
approval/recognition. If you can see at least small improvements in your
writing over time, then you have success instead of futility. There's a great
quote from Kurt Vonnegut about this:

"Find a subject you care about and which you in your heart feel others should
care about. It is this genuine caring, and not your games with language, which
will be the most compelling and seductive element in your style.

I am not urging you to write a novel, by the way — although I would not be
sorry if you wrote one, provided you genuinely cared about something. A
petition to the mayor about a pothole in front of your house or a love letter
to the girl next door will do."

